# im really scared



## jnet123 (Aug 9, 2013)

I havent left my house in like 2weeks because my dp and panic attacks are getting worser.but now i dont know what to do,everything in like my body is scareing me like swallowing,breathing,heart etc.. feel very disconnected and even more when i have panic attacks.feel like im loseing it or this is gona kill me.im tired of this i dont know what else to do. I keep telling myself that everythings is gonna be okay but i dont really believe it. I want this to end already,this is hell.before i could pull myself out of it by saying something positive and being hopeful its getting harder now.is this the end


----------



## rodenhiser (Jan 24, 2013)

It is never the end. I'm very sorry that you're feeling so down and out; but you can't let it get the best of you.

The reason you're having issues with breathing, swallowing, and your heart, are 90% likely to be 100% anxiety. I have problems getting full breaths sometimes. It'll last for hours, or until I stop thinking about it. Then all the sudden it's a non-issue. Same with swallowing, or even your own teeth feeling uncomfortable in your mouth. It's all hyper-awareness. You're over-thinking things that usually don't get thought about at all.

I would *highly* suggest getting out if I were you. The longer you force yourself to stay inside, the worse you're going to feel. I understand how hard that is to actually pursue when it sounds so easy to say, but literally the only thing you can do to help your anxiety is to combat it head on.

You keep telling yourself things will be okay, because you're right when you say it. Everything *will* be okay. I understand that it doesn't always feel like that. I've dealt with depersonalization for over two years now. But even at my lowest of lows, and when my DP is at it's absolute worst, I refuse to let it control me, and that's what you need to do. *Don't let your DP/DR control you.* You control it.

I'm very sorry you're going through such a rough patch, but please, please don't let it get you down. Always stay positive, and always look towards recovery. Never let it get the best of you; you're better than that.

Just combat your anxieties, and try and see past the haze your DP has put you in.

Good luck, and cheers


----------



## jnet123 (Aug 9, 2013)

I know i have to leave the house cant stay home forever but just those stupid panic attacks scare the crap out of me.
Im just scared of getting one so bad like a long time ago i got one so bad my whole body went numb and i couldnt move or talk. Im trying to not be negative,i can cry all i want but my tears wont magically make me better.im trying to just accept my situation.hopefully next time i leave my house my thoughts wont go into a scared frenzy


----------



## jnet123 (Aug 9, 2013)

And ive seen therapist,been in psych wards,medication too but ive learned only i can pull myself out of this


----------



## Coco30 (May 25, 2014)

Try calm yourself through meditation. I found that helped me at the start and I still do it. I was at your stage about a month ago and avoided work, shops, people etc. It filled me with dread but I started meditation through Youtube and I go to classed once a week. It got me calm and I slowly started going out & about. Im back in work since last week & I joined yoga too. Im still anxious and foggy headed but im better than I was. Try it and relax your mind first. Guided meditation is great. Good luck, dont be scared, you'll be ok.


----------

